# suggestions



## ConstanceS

I'm working a painting of elk, I'm not sure how im gonna darken the buck's head without loosing definition. Any ideas? Ill attach the paintings as it is now.


----------



## ConstanceS

It didnt load the first time... as usual. I hate my phone.


----------



## ConstanceS

Trying again


----------



## TerryCurley

ConstanceS said:


> I'm working a painting of elk, I'm not sure how im gonna darken the buck's head without loosing definition. Any ideas? Ill attach the paintings as it is now.


If it is in acrylic or oil you could do a transparent wash. I don't know how you would it in water color.


----------



## ConstanceS

Yeah transparent would only pull up the first layer of paint due to the top paint being too liquid.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I don't know how much of the head I would change.. Perhaps a light wash to finish it.. but it looks pretty good to me as is right now. The white spot to the left of his head is bothering me though? Is that on purpose?

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I don't know how much of the head I would change.. Perhaps a light wash to finish it.. but it looks pretty good to me as is right now. The white spot to the left of his head is bothering me though? Is that on purpose?
> 
> D


I'm with Dave here, looks good as is.


----------



## ConstanceS

My camera sucks. Its actually breath and on the actual painting its faint. Why my camera pulled it up so bright im not sure


----------



## Susan Mulno

ConstanceS said:


> My camera sucks. Its actually breath and on the actual painting its faint. Why my camera pulled it up so bright im not sure


So maybe you should ask your camera how it should be done?  Hehehe.


----------



## TerryCurley

Constance I have the same problem often. I use my cell phone most of the time and my cheap camera is even worse than my cell phone. It doesn't pick up the shadows and it reflects the light terribly when I take a picture of one of my paintings and sometimes the colors look way off but I refuse to get a new camera just to take pictures of my paintings since for me it is just a fun hobby.


----------



## ErnstG

Eine sehr schöne Bild-Idee mit dem weißen Elch und seiner Atemfahne.
Aber Sie dürfen nicht zu viele Elemente um den Helden platzieren,
Sie stehlen ihm die Schau und degradieren ihn zum Nebendarsteller.
Vielleicht einen anderen Bildausschnitt wählen und die Farben dem
Vorder-, Mittel- und Hintergrund anpassen.

A very nice picture idea to the white moose and his breath flag.
But you should not place too many items to the hero, you steal 
the show and demote him to the Supporting Actor.
Maybe choose a different image section and the color of the
Customize foreground, middle ground and background.

Ernst


----------



## leighann

I just got a new phone, and I'm so excited because the camera is awesome!! Now I'm having trouble with the cloud, which is why I haven't uploaded anything in several days. Always something!!


----------



## ConstanceS

Lol. I also use my phone and i take my pieces to a professional print company to have prints made. I dont do digital prints. So im not going to upgrade my camera.


----------



## ConstanceS

Yeah Ernest wish i had mads the elk much larger rather then focusing on the foreground.


----------



## leighann

My geeky husband figured out my cloud troubles, and I can upload again...yippee!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yeah for the Geek! ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## chanda95

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I don't know how much of the head I would change.. Perhaps a light wash to finish it.. but it looks pretty good to me as is right now. The white spot to the left of his head is bothering me though? Is that on purpose?
> 
> D


Early in the morning in the fall when a bull elk bugles you can often see his breath in the air. I was thinking that was what that was. 

The dark actually looks fine to me but the nose is off..it looks a little piggish. Elk don't tend to have light noses. Sometimes they will have light chins but not light noses.The body is pretty light for an elk as well but it might just be the photography. Bulls tend to be lighter than cows but they generally aren't as light as in this picture. 

Overall I like the feel of this painting very much! You did a great job of capturing the feeling and I have seen this painting in real life many a time and it brings back good memories and thoughts for me.


----------

